# Marriott Grand Vista Timeshare Stay



## suekap (Mar 3, 2006)

Does anyone have information on a cheap rate for staying at the marriot grand vista that includes doing the 90 minute timeshare presentation?  I read somewhere that people are getting information on it.


----------



## ramsfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Go to the Marriott website, www.vacationclub.com  homepage and click on Specials...Villa Rental Specials.  There are special rates for the Grande Vista under Orlando.


----------

